
Gartner: Android Accounted For 72% Of Smartphone Sales In Q3 - urlwolf
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/14/gartner-samsung-widens-its-lead-over-apple-in-smartphones-in-q33-but-overall-sales-of-mobile-handsets-down-3/
======
gte910h
Dishonest title: iPhone5, the only Apple phone released in 2012, came out 9
days before end of quarter, only for some regions, then 2 days before end of
the quarter for a few more, then Q4, for still more. This title is like saying
"We didn't sell many burgers today" when you only started selling burgers 10
minutes before close"

[http://www.zdnet.com/apple-q4-2012-hardware-sales-by-the-
num...](http://www.zdnet.com/apple-q4-2012-hardware-sales-by-the-
numbers-7000006435/) (Apple's "Q4" is actually calendar year Q3 for the chart
in this article) to see the spikes in the sales graph.

Additionally, Verizon customers who got the iPhone4 when it first came out
didn't become upgrade eligible for 3 weeks after the release of iPhone5

Quarterly numbers are silly to look at when comparing Apples to Androids, as
Apple has a yearly release cycle, and Android phones a functionally continuous
release cycle, so you're not getting accurate rate numbers by sampling too
frequently.

------
diminish
fascinating growth for android in market share and surprised to see ios lose
market share from 11Q3 to 12Q3 from 15% to 13.9%, and Microsoft gained too.

